# Saw Stop stops in California



## Mike Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood-blogs/rich-christianson/Table-Saw-Safety-Rule-Drops-from-California-Back-to-C


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood-blogs/rich-christianson/Table-Saw-Safety-Rule-Drops-from-California-Back-to-C



Mike, link does not work


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood-blogs/rich-christianson/Table-Saw-Safety-Rule-Drops-from-California-Back-to-CPSCs-Court-170679966.html?utm_source=October+2012&utm_campaign=Constant+Contact&utm_medium=email


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike -Thanks- but let us all be very careful here. I know my first comment would be FTA- Fire all the polit....... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: But that would be political And we have to be careful. So lets try to do a better job then I and keep the politics out of it..


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2012)

I voluntarily banish myself from this thread henceforth, and forthwith. 

:bye2:


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Mike -Thanks- but let us all be very careful here. I know my first comment would be FTA- Fire all the polit....... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: But that would be political And we have to be careful. So lets try to do a better job then I and keep the politics out of it..



My apologies...I had read this more as an article of news relevant to the site and it's members, than it's political implications. I'll be more careful going forward.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike -Thanks- but let us all be very careful here. I know my first comment would be FTA- Fire all the polit....... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: But that would be political And we have to be careful. So lets try to do a better job then I and keep the politics out of it..
> ...



Actually I believe we could have this discussion and keep actual politics out of it here. But Mike is a member of other forums and I am too, and I've never seen this particular discussion *not* devolve into actual left/right/ rebuplican/democrat liberal/conservative rant. 

I can't speak for Mike but I bet it was just a friendly shot across the bow not to you, but to anyone who might forget we don't have political fights here. Food fights are fair though.

Mike Duck! The other Mike just lobbed a rotten tomato at you! (y'all have to figure out which Mike is Mike).

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike- you did nothing wrong- I am just trying to catch the falling knife before it picks up speed. We -I try to joke some of these things away. It not always works nor is taken in right way.

On a serious note- if I had a production shop I would change to Sawstop machines to protect my business.


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I voluntarily banish myself from this thread henceforth, and forthwith.
> 
> :bye2:



But "Table saws are maiming people every day".
You heartless people dont even care..... its for the children...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Kevin worded this so much better then I. Everyone be cool...........


----------



## DKMD (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting... I haven't kept up with this topic in quite a while. In fact, I sold my cabinet saw and router table not too long ago because I wasn't using them. If I were to ever purchase another table saw, I'd definitely get a sawstop. With that said, I don't like the idea of mandating the technology... I don't like mandates in general.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> ... I don't like mandates in general.



I prefer the fairer sex also, but I don't hold it against anyone if that's what floats their boat.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Oct 9, 2012)

Legal or otherwise safety and more pointedly my own protection is and always be my choice. It is always like that. My consequence for not being safe is paid by me. No fines will put an appendage back on. That's all I can say without stepping up on my soapbox.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 9, 2012)

We have had 2 at work for about 3 years now. One set up for general use and one for dado. I have logged a lot of hours on them and definitely have drawn my own conclusions about them. As someone said, I believe they are a good idea if you have a commercial shop with employees, or in a school. I would never buy one for my personal use though.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> We have had 2 at work for about 3 years now. One set up for general use and one for dado. I have logged a lot of hours on them and definitely have drawn my own conclusions about them. As someone said, I believe they are a good idea if you have a commercial shop with employees, or in a school. I would never buy one for my personal use though.



Barry, 

I'd love for you to do a review of them in the tool review section if you ever feel inclined. I've read very few reviews of one from someone with the kind of hours you have behind one. I've always thought if I ever buy a new tables saw it'll be a SS, but reading your review might shed new light for me, and frankly I'm now in the market for a new TS because the trunion on my Hitachi just busted this weekend and I don't want to repair that POJ, and using my 16" Oliver for everything is out of the question.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2012)

If I was to ever pop for a new table saw it would be the saw stop, why not, aside from the safety feature it appears to be a well made powerful saw. It's gotta be better than the 1hp craftsman saw I bought when I graduated high school, and I still have it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > We have had 2 at work for about 3 years now. One set up for general use and one for dado. I have logged a lot of hours on them and definitely have drawn my own conclusions about them. As someone said, I believe they are a good idea if you have a commercial shop with employees, or in a school. I would never buy one for my personal use though.
> ...



16" Oliver- I was looking at one of those that has been on craigslist for $250. But I keep thinking what the hell are you going to do with it:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1: and would ya be too scared to use it...... Both questions- I just can't get the right answers...... Cool ol saw though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...


But a 16" oliver jointer is a dream of mine!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes but gettin it in your basement are the things that nightmares are made of.........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes but gettin it in your basement are the things that nightmares are made of.........


I think I would just build a new shop around it!


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Oct 10, 2012)

*edit... Nevermind


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> ..
> 16" Oliver- I was looking at one of those that has been on craigslist for $250. But I keep thinking what the hell are you going to do with it...



I bought it for ripping only, and ripping the dense Texas hardwoods up to 4.25" thick. I bought it years ago when I was going to be manufacturing freestanding butcher blocks out of pecan, osage, locust etc. The thing is an absolute beast and scary as hell. You really need a power feeder for this saw because if I ever get a block of wood bound I honestly believe the kickback would rip part of my arm out or give me a compound fracture if the wood hit me just right. 

I did have a power feeder for it early on that I bought used but it fried. What's so cool about it though is how you can balance a nickel on the table. I don't mean after you spool it up, I can balance the nickel, _then_ hit the motor starter and the nickel never even so much as spins a little. But it's just not your everyday saw and I cannot let anyone else use it but me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes I looked at the one on craigslist- I just wanted to see it. WOW what a machine- scared the hell out of me just thinking about useing it.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > We have had 2 at work for about 3 years now. One set up for general use and one for dado. I have logged a lot of hours on them and definitely have drawn my own conclusions about them. As someone said, I believe they are a good idea if you have a commercial shop with employees, or in a school. I would never buy one for my personal use though.
> ...



OK, I will get on it shortly


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2012)

16" Oliver- I was looking at one of those that has been on craigslist for $250. But I keep thinking what the hell are you going to do with it, and would ya be too scared to use it......
[/quote]

I've got a 16" makita circular saw that is kinda the same thing, really? what am I going to use it for? I dunno, just thought it was cool and the price was right, darn near brand new, so I just bought it. Most guys use them for timber framing or cutting landscape timbers.


----------



## Billnewbie (Oct 20, 2012)

On the fence about the stop saw. Can't say I blame the company for pushing there product. If Stop saw wants to push they should tell OSHA, boy contractors have gotten crazy lately.

The more danger involved the safer the worker. Did a bunch of rip cuts last week then I stabbed myself with my chisel. Boy them things sharp luck just small cut.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I've got a 16" makita circular saw that is kinda the same thing, really? what am I going to use it for? I dunno, just thought it was cool and the price was right, darn near brand new, so I just bought it. Most guys use them for timber framing or cutting landscape timbers.



The blade is actually 16 5/16" - I've used one cutting timbers back in the day when I thought I wanted to be a TFer. Handy saw to have but a good sharp handsaw is more fun.


----------

